# [Vision 2013]- What would you like to see with STEINHART release next year?



## Ed.YANG

Okay guyz... i know, it's now the beginning of October and it's still early to talk in Steinhart's 2013 models. But when i browse through Steinhart's catalogue, i see that there are more than or roughly equals to 60% of the models listed there seems to be 2yrs or more older since they're catalogued.

Personally, i would like to wish for a 2nd or 3rd variant to the initial models released... such as...
1. APOLLON Chrono 2- without major change to the casing and bracelet, the dial this time comes with different color combo, like chocolate brown with cappuchino/caramel subdials, comes with pairing bezels(such that collectors ca use it to play combination game with the current APOLLON Chrono)
2. Nav.B Chrono- without major change to the design of 44mm original casing, come out with a hardened bronze casing or rose gold plated(if the cost of rose gold PVD is the same as the current DLC), paired with orange-lumed hands and hour indices on dark brown dial
3. AVIATION Chrono 2- without major change to the original casing design, hopefully can see a blue/white hands indices layout on the current black backgrounded dial... 

What're your wishes?


----------



## Soulspawn

Ed.YANG said:


> 2. Nav.B Chrono- without major change to the design of 44mm original casing, come out with a hardened bronze casing or rose gold plated(if the cost of rose gold PVD is the same as the current DLC), paired with orange-lumed hands and hour indices on dark brown dial
> 
> What're your wishes?


I would love to see:
1. Nav B chrono in a sandwich dial. Something similar to the Limited Silver Edition (which i sadly missed out on), but with more classic/vintage type colours like a cream dial.
2. Marine Chrono but with a skeleton window.

Actually i just wish they would release the Nav B Chrono LSE again. hahaha


----------



## conquistador

Not so much on the models, but perhaps improvements or introductions in the forms of:

1) Power reserve
2) Drilled lugs

Just a start.


----------



## Kilovolt

A black DLC Aviation chrono


----------



## mithrilG60

I'd like to see basic water resistance added to the models that currently don't have it. Nothing crazy, 50m would Ben more than enough, but WR is a pretty much a standard feature on most watches over $100 so it's lack on watches running up to $1000 is a pretty big omission.


----------



## dcuthbertson

How about a dressier looking GMT. Nice leather strap, slightly thinner but still around the 40 mm size.
Duncan.


----------



## suaku

1. Bring back the Aviation handwind series, with display backs. 

2. Signed crowns for the Nav-B and Marine Chrono II series.


----------



## relic

I know that a lot don't wont them to bring out any more homage watches, but i would love it if they was to do a vintage looking daytona its a watch that i love but could never afford and i think that they would do a great job of it going by there ocean 1 homage watches.


----------



## Tony A.H

*1 would Love to see some New Nav-B with & without Chrono in L.E and of course in 47 mms.

*2 i Love the Current Aviation Models. but maybe something Special in DLC or Brushed Steel Case for WUS Members.
(how about All Blacked Out AVIATION with BLUE HANDS ?!)

oh Well. that's my Wish/Dream..


----------



## raymansg

Tony A.H said:


> *1 would Love to see some New Nav-B with & without Chrono in L.E and of course in 47 mms.
> 
> *2 i Love the Current Aviation Models. but maybe something Special in DLC or Brushed Steel Case for WUS Members.
> (how about All Blacked Out AVIATION with BLUE HANDS ?!)
> 
> oh Well. that's my Wish/Dream..


Yeah, something blacked out with the glorious BGWP (if its even possible).
43mm O1 inspired piece with dress leather.
monopusher
regulator

... think I am wayyyy off.


----------



## Tony A.H

raymansg said:


> monopusher
> regulator
> 
> ... think I am wayyyy off.


you're Not way off. we just have to Convince the Big Boss. that's all ;-) .
a Regulator would be AWESOME .! it'll be something Totally New for Steinhart Collection.

and Oh That Monopusher ??!!! 
will we ever see it in our life time ?!! that would be a Dream Come True.

Excuse the Crappy Picture. THAT WATCH looks Painfully Gorgeous in the Flesh   .!!









Cheers


----------



## asdf1000x

Ocean 44 with 24mm lugs, normal rehaut/larger dial, drilled lugs, no magnifier and no MB hands. Oh and with Miyota 9015 movement or Seiko 6r15.


----------



## djs86

Just some thoughts on what I'd love to see:

1. The Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium with an ETA 2801-2 handwind movement with hacking feature.
2. LeMans inspired Chronograph using the Aviation Chronograph case with sub dials at 9 and 3 (could be a DD2030 movement or a ETA 7753 Valjoux) and a tachometer on the rehaut.
3. I'm not sure how they would do this but it's a dream of mine: Triton 30atm chronograph.

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## AlphaWolf777

straps68 said:


> Ocean 44 with 24mm lugs, normal rehaut/larger dial, drilled lugs, no magnifier and no MB hands. Oh and with Miyota 9015 movement or Seiko 6r15.


Why? ETA is perfectly fine as is and is one of the main selling points of Steinhart and the reason why they are such good value for the money in the first place. I wouldn't want a Japanese movement in my Swiss watch :roll: And to rayman: I don't think any new Ocean One homage should be more than 42mm unless they split it like the current models and keep two different sizes. 42mm is already perfect as the standard size, unless they make something that comes in both 42 and 43/44. I don't like watches above 42mm except as a pilot's. (If I were to get a Nav-B it would be the only watch I'd ever get that would be above 42).

What I would like to see is: drilled lugs on a new Ocean model or any new model. Maybe an homage design that they haven't done yet to finish the collection? Maybe another design for the Ocean 2? Or, perhaps a new small dressy watch similar to what they did with the Marine 38mm but in a different style with lume markers, an SS bracelet or leather as options, and under a different category.

If nothing else, i'm pretty sure they are very busy at the moment and are probably already working on new designs; this takes _a lot_ of time however. :think:


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Engraved ceramic bezel* for the Ocean series. Who's with me?


----------



## Uwe W.

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Why? ETA is perfectly fine as is and is one of the main selling points of Steinhart and the reason why they are such good value for the money in the first place. I wouldn't want a Japanese movement in my Swiss watch :roll:


But you're okay with the Chinese parts in your Swiss movement inside your "Swiss" watch? I consider Steinhart watches to be more Space Station than Swiss watch; in other words they're the product of many different countries. And there's nothing wrong with that. With everything from baby food to car parts being manufactured in China it's a reality that is almost impossible to avoid. In that respect it certainly wouldn't bother me to buy a Steinhart with a Japanese movement.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Intrinsic Factor said:


> *Engraved ceramic bezel* for the Ocean series. Who's with me?


??? I thought that the currently available ceramic bezel are engraved ones? Only black available though, as an option for all when they place order for OB1 and OBDLC as well as OVM?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Uwe W. said:


> But you're okay with the Chinese parts in your Swiss movement inside your "Swiss" watch? I consider Steinhart watches to be more Space Station than Swiss watch; in other words they're the product of many different countries. And there's nothing wrong with that. With everything from baby food to car parts being manufactured in China it's a reality that is almost impossible to avoid. In that respect it certainly wouldn't bother me to buy a Steinhart with a Japanese movement.


Actually if Steinhart are to adopt Japanese movement for the sake of keeping the cost low and making it affordable to the public... they can perhaps or should have considered using Sellitas movements which are SWISS origin(although the company is owned by the Spaniards) which they have once used before in the past...


----------



## Ninjastar

I wouldn't mind a big crown Sub homage addition to the Ocean One series similar to the Raven Vintage or MKII Kingston in the proper vintage 39-40 mm size with BGW9 Superluminova lume.


----------



## Ed.YANG

djs86 said:


> ...3. I'm not sure how they would do this but it's a dream of mine: Triton 30atm chronograph...


Ohh wow! This will be a hot release if possible! The competitors will be inspired by such design as well. 
300m WR? Nah... 200 will do...


----------



## dieOrg

More colours for the ceramic bezel inserts on the ocean 1's? Green pls for me.

Would snow flake dials on an ocean1 be too much of another homage?

Sent from my GT-P7300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asdf1000x

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Why? ETA is perfectly fine as is and is one of the main selling points of Steinhart and the reason why they are such good value for the money in the first place. I wouldn't want a Japanese movement in my Swiss watch --- snip :think:


Well, because that would make an affordable brand even more affordable. And the way the rules for what can and can't be called "Swiss" are, it could still be called "Swiss made" with a Japanese movement inside. Or maybe not but Steinhart is a German brand anyway and will continue being a great brand no matter where the movements come from. They could maybe offer one watch with two different movements as some other brands do.


----------



## djarchow

How about an all bronze Triton with multiple dial color options.


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

@OP, The bezels are not engraved. Maybe one day.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Ninjastar said:


> I wouldn't mind a big crown Sub homage addition to the Ocean One series similar to the Raven Vintage or MKII Kingston in the proper vintage 39-40 mm size with BGW9 Superluminova lume.


That's on my wish list to! An ocean one in 39mm, drilled lugs and engraved bezel! Or a 39mm OVM!


----------



## spain72

If someone wants to start a "STEINHART-Forum-Watch" project, I am available to prepare the drawings! 

Tony: Regulator, I do agree!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

spain72 said:


> If someone wants to start a "STEINHART-Forum-Watch" project, I am available to prepare the drawings!
> 
> Tony: Regulator, I do agree!


Sounds interesting!


----------



## vdub007

i really wish a bronze casing for the aviation!!

actually, i'm searching a machinist that could do it for me!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Uwe W. said:


> But you're okay with the Chinese parts in your Swiss movement inside your "Swiss" watch? I consider Steinhart watches to be more Space Station than Swiss watch; in other words they're the product of many different countries. And there's nothing wrong with that. With everything from baby food to car parts being manufactured in China it's a reality that is almost impossible to avoid. In that respect it certainly wouldn't bother me to buy a Steinhart with a Japanese movement.


So make it worse by having an Asian movement inside the watch, thus possibly making it basically no longer Swiss?

Besides, Steinhart themselves said that the watches are 100% made in Switzerland, even my Springbars are made in Switzerland. All I know is that's what the dial says, and thus I want a Swiss movement in my Swiss watch. I refuse to buy any watch that has a non-Swiss movement, unless it's an ultra-rare real German movement or ultra-rare old vintage American watch. Other than that, I only like Swiss.


----------



## Riker

There are quite a few interesting ideas here which certainly makes for many to remain ever hopeful some will make it into production. Well, as usual Steinhart are working on many different design studies & projects, some not to dissimlar to what some of you have mentioned you would like to see. Not only updates & additions to existing models but also new model lines. Sadly though, watches like the monopusher have been confined to the wish list for some time now with no further allocation of resourses to it's introduction for the foreseable future. Ofcourse, never say never but............

Re movements, Steinhart has every intention to continue using the tested, tried & true ETA workhorses well into the future.

Spain, *for the time being* there is no point in starting a new forum project for something that will not happen.



spain72 said:


> If someone wants to start a "STEINHART-Forum-Watch" project, I am available to prepare the drawings!
> 
> Tony: Regulator, I do agree!


----------



## Uwe W.

spain72 said:


> If someone wants to start a "STEINHART-Forum-Watch" project,


PLEASE don't bother. Steinhart has stopped producing custom forum project watches for the foreseeable future. And regardless, any such project has to be approved beforehand by the forum's owner.

Edit: I hadn't noticed that Riker had already replied to this. Info still holds true though.


----------



## Uwe W.

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Besides, Steinhart themselves said that the watches are 100% made in Switzerland, even my Springbars are made in Switzerland. All I know is that's what the dial says, and thus I want a Swiss movement in my Swiss watch. I refuse to buy any watch that has a non-Swiss movement, unless it's an ultra-rare real German movement or ultra-rare old vintage American watch. Other than that, I only like Swiss.


I'd suggest reading up on the subject of Swiss movements. Trust me, your Steinhart (or any other brand using off the shelf ETA movements) is nowhere near being 100 percent Swiss made. And as I stated earlier, there's nothing necessarily wrong with that, but you seem to feel that there's a stigma attached to something made in Asia. I have a few beater watches that are power by Chinese made ETA clones and they've proven to be very reliable and accurate. And why not? They're copies of the real thing, the only difference being they're sold for a fraction of the so-called Swiss movements.

And your spring bars? As my extremely wise watchmaker would say: "Have you seen the factory?"


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Uwe W. said:


> I'd suggest reading up on the subject of Swiss movements. Trust me, your Steinhart (or any other brand using off the shelf ETA movements) is nowhere near being 100 percent Swiss made. And as I stated earlier, there's nothing necessarily wrong with that, but you seem to feel that there's a stigma attached to something made in Asia. I have a few beater watches that are power by Chinese made ETA clones and they've proven to be very reliable and accurate. And why not? They're copies of the real thing, the only difference being they're sold for a fraction of the so-called Swiss movements.
> 
> And your spring bars? As my extremely wise watchmaker would say: "Have you seen the factory?"


Ok, fine. Agree to disagree. I'm done adding things to this petty argument. I'd still rather have a watch that says: Swiss Made then not. Now let's just get back to the topic!

As for my wish for Steinhart 2013, I would like to see a 6538 homage with a big crown, SuperLumiNova vintage, a high-domed plexi crystal, and in 39-40mm case size with drilled lugs.


----------



## mithrilG60

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Ok, fine. Agree to disagree. I'm done adding things to this petty argument. I'd still rather have a watch that says: Swiss Made then not. Now let's just get back to the topic!


In order to use the Swiss Made designation a watch needs only to be cased and inspected in Switerland while using a movement that contains at least 50%, by value, Swiss Made components. The other 49% of the components can be, and are, sourced from around the world.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mithrilG60 said:


> In order to use the Swiss Made designation a watch needs only to be cased and inspected in Switerland while using a movement that contains at least 50%, by value, Swiss Made components. The other 49% of the components can be, and are, sourced from around the world.


That's a shame...


----------



## mithrilG60

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's a shame...


No, that's Swiss law.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mithrilG60 said:


> No, that's Swiss law.


I don't mean it like that. I mean that it's a shame that it's not as strict as I thought apparently. Oh well, I've already moved past this silly little gambit. As long as it says Swiss Made on the dial then that's good enough for me and I don't want to know any more or speak any more of it.


----------



## boeing767

1. rose gold chrono watch
2. Water proof fliegers 

1 and 2 together would be great :-!


----------



## spain72

Riker said:


> There are quite a few interesting ideas here which certainly makes for many to remain ever hopeful some will make it into production. Well, as usual Steinhart are working on many different design studies & projects, some not to dissimlar to what some of you have mentioned you would like to see. Not only updates & additions to existing models but also new model lines. Sadly though, watches like the monopusher have been confined to the wish list for some time now with no further allocation of resourses to it's introduction for the foreseable future. Ofcourse, never say never but............
> 
> Re movements, Steinhart has every intention to continue using the tested, tried & true ETA workhorses well into the future.
> 
> Spain, *for the time being* there is no point in starting a new forum project for something that will not happen.


Hi Riker, hi Uwe...
Yes I know the Steinhart policy for the Special Editions and the Forum rules....basically I was just teasing people! 
No intention to break rules or cause illusions! :|
I am sorry my words sounded like this.


----------



## Tony A.H

Uwe W. said:


> I'd suggest reading up on the subject of Swiss movements. Trust me, your Steinhart (or any other brand using off the shelf ETA movements) is nowhere near being 100 percent Swiss made. And as I stated earlier, there's nothing necessarily wrong with that, but you seem to feel that there's a stigma attached to something made in Asia. I have a few beater watches that are power by Chinese made ETA clones and they've proven to be very reliable and accurate. And why not? They're copies of the real thing, the only difference being they're sold for a fraction of the so-called Swiss movements.
> 
> And your spring bars? As my extremely wise watchmaker would say: "Have you seen the factory?"


ABSOLUTELY.
There's Nothing Wrong with Things that are Made in Asia. they have Quality Control just as Good as German or Swiss. (have you checked out the Price Tag AND The Quality of Grand SEIKO or ANANTA ??).

Speaking of German, how come No one Bends out of Shape when they Buy German Cars that Many of Their Parts are Made outside of Deutchland ?? and there's Nothing Wrong with that either ;-).

Cheers


----------



## spain72

It's a long debate about the "Swiss Made" rules, as it is for the C.O.S.C. certifications.
Major brands of Haut Horologerie, in fact, are asking (since many years) more strictly rules about them (especially for the COSC certification) and that's why some of them created other certifications for their pruducts... making prices rising, obviously. 

Just take a look at the proper Magazines and everyone of you will have an answer to his questions......


----------



## 2012

I would like to see drilled lugs and acrylic dome options.


----------



## HJR

Love the style of the Ocean Two. Would love to see:

GMT Ocean Two

41mm Ocean Two


----------



## AlphaWolf777

2012 said:


> I would like to see drilled lugs and acrylic dome options.


This is the main and most realistic thing that I want too. I think it's entirely possible that Steinhart could do this either on an existing model or a new one. I like sapphire crystals too, but there's something special about a high-domed acrylic.


----------



## roguehog

I would like to see more original designs from them. Rather than hommages.


----------



## Max Kool

I would like to see an Apollon XL. 47mm instead of the current 45mm, no date and left crown.


----------



## Permidal

Next year Steinhart present new watches with own caliber ST.1


----------



## Ed.YANG

roguehog said:


> I would like to see more original designs from them. Rather than hommages.


From the current catalogue, it seems that the LeMANs, Marine Chronos, Marine 38, APOLLON and TRITON are the only in-house design. 
As for O2, there were some post mentioned that its' design resembles Blancpain in a certain way... hence, a "homage" as well. We'll need more proofs that the O2 is a totally different pedigree.

That's why a few posts earlier, i say that if there's a TRITON Chrono coming up next year, it may inspire other makers to make homage designs after STEINHART Original.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Permidal said:


> Next year Steinhart present new watches with own caliber ST.1
> 
> View attachment 843363


Haaa.... This will be very interesting. More hand wind watches next year...


----------



## 2012

Ed.YANG said:


> As for O2, there were some post mentioned that its' design resembles Blancpain in a certain way... hence, a "homage" as well. We'll need more proofs that the O2 is a totally different pedigree.


Which Blancpain model?


----------



## Ed.YANG

2012 said:


> Which Blancpain model?


Steinhart Ocean 2 Released. - The Watch Forum - Page 3


----------



## frenco

talking about hommages, I'd like to see a titanium hommage to the IWC/PD Ocean 2000, just a couple of mm bigger


----------



## Andy S.

1. 47mm case
2. B Dial
3. Center seconds manual, pref Unitas, w/ display back.

....Steinhart is long overdue for one of these topline ltd run pilots....Gunter, get on it brother! ;-)


----------



## pCal

1. No more homages
2. Drilled lugs on sports models
3. Basic, 30 or 50 m water resistance rather than some ambiguous statement
4. A few 39 or 40 mm models - Military, Aviaton, Nav.B perhaps


----------



## shanty

Talking about hommage, would be nice to see one of these 2 watches
1-IWC Aquatimer cousteau chrono 

2- Panerai Luminor Submersible 1000m


----------



## Lenny0264

Uwe W. said:


> PLEASE don't bother. Steinhart has stopped producing custom forum project watches for the foreseeable future. And regardless, any such project has to be approved beforehand by the forum's owner.
> 
> Edit: I hadn't noticed that Riker had already replied to this. Info still holds true though.


If this is true, how come there are two new special editions that are only available to the Russian forum and they were working on another?


----------



## Uwe W.

Lenny0264 said:


> If this is true, how come there are two new special editions that are only available to the Russian forum and they were working on another?


They were started before the cut-off date imposed by Steinhart, which is seeing all existing projects to completion. This has all been reported here several times in the past, so I'm not breaking any news.


----------



## MrMayface

I know I'm late to this thread but I'll add my 2 cents. I'd love to have some additional bezels for my Apollon. But I would really love to have the Grand Prix in my collection. Change the dial or whatever you want to make it different. Just rrelease that beauty to the masses or at least for myself.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

How about this? "Steinhart Ocean Vintage Gold"

39 mm case
Dome sapphire
gold hands
golden minute markings
Vintage lume

Like the MkII kingston

I'll buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mr_sundstrom said:


> How about this? "Steinhart Ocean Vintage Gold"
> 
> 39 mm case
> Dome sapphire
> gold hands
> golden minute markings
> Vintage lume
> 
> Like the MkII kingston
> 
> I'll buy it in a heartbeat!


Second this idea!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## knight427

djs86 said:


> Just some thoughts on what I'd love to see:
> 
> 1. The Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium with an ETA 2801-2 handwind movement with hacking feature.


^this in 47mm with display back


----------



## AlphaWolf777

edited


----------



## MrDagon007

For my taste, I hope for more characterful and completely original designs, and preferably with features for tinkering. The Apollon (which I plan to buy) is a perfect example.
The world has more than enough Rolex and other look a likes.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

MrDagon007 said:


> The world has more than enough Rolex and other look a likes.


I don't agree with this part of the statement. o| You can *never* have enough high-quality Rolex homages! How the heck else are people like me (and many others) without a whole lot of $$$ going to be able to wear the watch design of our dreams? |>|>

Anyway, i'm going to be buying a Marine 38 soon, so yes I love the Steinhart original designs too! :-! :-!


----------



## MrDagon007

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I don't agree with this part of the statement. o| You can *never* have enough high-quality Rolex homages! How the heck else are people like me (and many others) without a whole lot of $$$ going to be able to wear the watch design of our dreams? |>|>
> 
> Anyway, i'm going to be buying a Marine 38 soon, so yes I love the Steinhart original designs too! :-! :-!


Well, myself, I can accept vague kinships, but I don't like the idea of a very close homage at my wrist. It will always be a wannabee, even if it is mechanically sound. Rather, looking at the Steinhart portfolio, the Apollon offers a truly new and characterful approach, and nobody will think you're buying a fake.

(Addendum) Another example, the Triton is a dive watch that stands on its own (as far as I know, and I don't know that much), it is not an homage, therefore for me it has more character and is intrinsically more appealing than an homage. From other brands, I for example prefer my "fugly but endearing" Seiko Black Monster over any homage. The thing oozes character and doesn't need to refer to something else to make an impression.
I have less issue with the "flieger" kind of watch because it is an almost generic kind of classic style, not just referring to one other manufacturer.
I do think that for Steinhart to become more and more a respected player, they should focus more on these original designs like Triton and Apollon.


----------



## phuongso

Like the Apollon, Triton or Ocean two... but my small wrist (17cm) cannot wear it. :-(


----------



## HJR

a 41MM Ocean Two with a 48mm lug to lug would be awesome!!!



phuongso said:


> Like the Apollon, Triton or Ocean two... but my small wrist (17cm) cannot wear it. :-(


----------



## AlphaWolf777

HJR said:


> a 41MM Ocean Two with a 48mm lug to lug would be awesome!!!


Why not 40? Why 41 to be so specific?


----------



## tcallre

I'd like to see better lume on the sports models. I know a lot people state that lume isn't that important but I work nights and my Orange Monster has me spoiled. When I wear other watches I find myself missing the OM's brightness and longevity. I would not like to see tritium used for this, I've own tritium watches and they're very nice but ten year tritium life passes too fast these days. A good quality lume paint applied thick. And of course I'm still begging for the Black Sea Mermaid back for the ocean series. I know there are some dandy Asian movements out there but stick with the ETA's as long as possible. One thing I do know is whatever Steinhart offers will be interesting.


----------



## phuongso

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Why not 40? Why 41 to be so specific?


Sir, could you explain to me: Ocean two at 43mm I saw on steinhart website, can we choose other size?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

phuongso said:


> Sir, could you explain to me: Ocean two at 43mm I saw on steinhart website, can we choose other size?


No, the Ocean Two is 43mm and the Ocean One is 42mm.

I was asking why someone would want 41mm instead of the standard 40mm.


----------



## WnS

I would like to see an ocean 2 chrono - be a good homage to the IWC Aquatimer Chrono.


----------



## POR901

mr_sundstrom said:


> How about this? "Steinhart Ocean Vintage Gold"
> 
> 39 mm case
> Dome sapphire
> gold hands
> golden minute markings
> Vintage lume
> 
> Like the MkII kingston
> 
> I'll buy it in a heartbeat!


I like this idea alot.....Steinhart would hit a homerun with this type of watch. I know other companies have done this but Steinhart has the ability to nail it with the details.


----------



## HJR

Hi Alphawolf, no particular reason other than of my watches, my Omega Seamaster feels the best on my wrist. I have a 40mm Marcello C that is nice too. So 40 or 41 would be great. More important is the smaller lug to lug. 50mm or greater hangs off my wrist awkwardly. 47 to 48mm lug to lug feels great. Even up to 49 is ok. I thought the 41 also worked cause the Ocean 1 is 42 and was available in the past at 40. I figured since the Ocean 2 is 43mm, that a 2mm reduction would give Steinhart a watch at all sizes. The Ocean 2 case is different than the Ocean 1 so they would have to do a new case anyways.

Anyways, that's my crazy thought process. Cheers!!!



AlphaWolf777 said:


> No, the Ocean Two is 43mm and the Ocean One is 42mm.
> 
> I was asking why someone would want 41mm instead of the standard 40mm.


----------



## IslaTurbine

All I want is the upcoming Lemans GT Chrono!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

IslaTurbine said:


> All I want is the upcoming Lemans GT Chrono!!











:-d++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1:-d


----------



## Hasaf

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Honestly I just want to see a 39 or 40mm option on the Ocean line with a couple new designs like a 6538 homage and perhaps an O1B no-date 39 or 40mm with C3 luminova. If they did this i'd buy each one up in a heartbeat. The old Steinhart and Debaufre _*really had it right*_ with their 39mm Oceans and I wish that these were still made. (They are just _*too rare*_ to find in the sales and trade corner). I'm already trading my 42mm Oceans for other micro brand 40mm Sub homages just because I got tired of the feeling on my wrist of a larger watch and knowing that the size was the one thing that separated it from being _*IMHO the best*_ Submariner homage line available. (I have a 7in wrist which is easily large enough to handle all the way up to even a 44 comfortably; it's just that I like the look and feel of classic 40mm better. So in order for me to come back to the Steinhart Oceans they'd have to come back with the 39 or 40mm Oceans!)
> 
> I do have plans to buy a Marine 38 in the near future however, as I truly feel that Steinhart has some of the greatest quality out there.


Even though I have no plans to get the Marine 38 (I wanted Roman Numerals; I ended up getting a very similar Asian market Citizen Automatic instead), I am glad to see a smaller watch showing up in the lineup. When I purchased my dive watch I also looked at the 39mm Debaufre; however, as you noted, it is entirely unavailable.

I would really like to see a reissue of this model (39mm Ocean) with drilled through lug holes (possibly a solid bar instead of spring-bars). Another watch I would like to see drawn on for inspiration is the 36mm Explorer. At the present there are no legitimate homages to this watch offered. Not, "none with the reputation for quality that one associates with Steinheart;" no, just plain, "none."

"Traditionally sized" watches provide a quality manufacturer, with a solid reputation like Steinheart, with an empty field. The super-sized watch field is filled with similar players, there is little room for significant differentiation; however, the "traditionally sized" field is nearly empty.

A reissue of the 39mm Ocean (yes, particularly with lug holes); or, a watch similar to the 36mm explorer would draw me to Steinheart. The Marine 38 almost had me, it really came down to some minor points of styling.


----------



## HJR

I agree that I wish there was more choice. While it isn't an exact homage I love the size of my Marcello C Nettuno, for anyone looking for a 40mm Sub-esque watch.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Agreed exactly. It is becoming harder to find right-sized Rolex homages. I got very lucky recently and acquired a 40mm MilSub homage in a trade in which I traded my Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military for it (check it out here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-...ritime-military-diver-763822.html#post5563734). But I don't think I would say that the 42mm Ocean 1's are "supersized", but they are "large". I think supersized are some of the 44-47mm Submariner homages that i've seen some other companies make. At least Steinhart doesn't do that. Personally i'm looking for a used Debaufre or old Steinhart 39mm but I doubt one will show up any time soon. Most people who own these don't sell them for obvious reasons.
> 
> As for the Marine 38, the size, the styling, and the ETA Elabore movement is what sold me on it. The way I figure it is, if Steinhart made that watch at the request of their fans for a smaller watch, then I am going to show Steinhart support for this idea by buying it because I like it. And hopefully in the future they will make more normal sized watches. Even if they aren't Rolex homages, I don't have to wear a Rolex homage, as long as it is a watch that I like and I have at least one Sub homage then that is all I need.
> 
> Like you, I hate this current "huge watch trend." Eventually people will start wearing clocks on their wrists; (sarcasm :rodekaart) Although I guess you could say this has already happened. Now I understand that historical models such as the old 55mm pilot's watches have existed for 50 odd years, I don't think that is practical as a daily-wearer, although everyone is entitled to their opinion and can wear the watch they want. The only watches that the size I think is OK on are the pilot's series since they are referencing actual historical watches. But size increases on watches for absolutely no reason at all is what I hate.


----------



## HJR

Forgot to mention the MKII Nassau and Kingston too. Don't own one but lust after them.


HJR said:


> I agree that I wish there was more choice. While it isn't an exact homage I love the size of my Marcello C Nettuno, for anyone looking for a 40mm Sub-esque watch.


----------



## asdf1000x

I just thought of another watch I'd like to see added to the Steinhart lineup. An homage to the 1950 PAM in 44mm with an automatic movement, preferably in titanium, like the 351. Doesn't have to have the crown guard.


----------



## fritzzz

As a happy owner of an O1B I would like to own a matt black stealth variant some day... Like the Project X Stealth MK IV:


----------



## mr_sundstrom

fritzzz said:


> As a happy owner of an O1B I would like to own a matt black stealth variant some day... Like the Project X Stealth MK IV:


And the ocean black DLC is what?


----------



## fritzzz

mr_sundstrom said:


> And the ocean black DLC is what?


Shiny black, not matte black  Comes close though...


----------



## mr_sundstrom

fritzzz said:


> Shiny black, not matte black  Comes close though...


Right! Didn't mean to sound cranky.. =)


----------



## DeepThought

would love to see the Nav B Chrono 47mm in White with Blue hands, something along the Grand Prix LE they brought out


----------



## Riker

This was an idea discussed about two years ago from memory in both 44 & 47mm. Certainly had a few guys interested & sparked some other ideas or spin offs using gold hands, pearlage type dial etc.

Hmmm, might have to give GS a call.....:-d



DeepThought said:


> would love to see the Nav B Chrono 47mm in White with Blue hands, something along the Grand Prix LE they brought out


----------



## Texas Parrothead

I don't know if it has been mentioned yet but i would love to see something of a Sea Dweller homage (not DSSD). I know the O1VR is pretty close and I love the one I wear everyday, but would also like to see something of a 16660. It could even be something as easy as the O1B with the O1VR crystal instead of the flat cyclops O1B crystal. I would also love for the Ocean bracelet to have more taper to it!!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


> ...Personally, i would like to wish for a 2nd or 3rd variant to the initial models released... such as...
> 1. APOLLON Chrono 2- without major change to the casing and bracelet, the dial this time comes with different color combo, like chocolate brown with cappuchino/caramel subdials, comes with pairing bezels(such that collectors ca use it to play combination game with the current APOLLON Chrono)...


This is something which i mean... for reference only... on how a brown dial may look like with lighter colored subdials


----------



## e-man67

I would like to see homage done for the Rolex Daytona like the Paul Newman or just reintroduce the Mach 1 (which was perfect) and do it in DLC or pvd in this color combo! Black with red subdials or even the black and white one so cool...

Black Rolex Daytona DLC/PVD Watch Custom Dial


----------



## e-man67

Bump! Need more love for a dive chrono with screw down pushers! Bring back the Mach 1! It was too good to let die!


----------



## JSal

fritzzz said:


> I would like to own a matt black stealth variant some day... Like the Project X Stealth MK IV:


I would like to see that too, but with a Monochromatic dial...

Something that is still readable with Raised Indices on the dial, but very Stealthy with Black Lume, and nothing lighter than shades of dark grey if need be for the writing on the dial.

Maybe even a Frosted & Engraved Ceramic Bezel too...


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> I would like to see that too, but with a Monochromatic dial...
> 
> Something that is still readable with Raised Indices on the dial, but very Stealthy with Black Lume, and nothing lighter than shades of dark grey if need be for the writing on the dial.
> 
> Maybe even a Frosted & Engraved Ceramic Bezel too...


Hmm... is there anyone here who are well versed with photoshop can do a mock up of the Vintage Military DLC with stealth lume with this reference?









All we're expecting is the vintage beige lume parts changed to ash grey and the frame of the sword hands changed to glossy black?









I wonder how will the response be from fellow brothers here...


----------



## JSal

I don't have Adobe here at work, but I did a little digging and found these that will give the general idea...
The only change is that the one with the white indices on the bezel would be greyed out, along with either eliminating the date or also greying it out.


----------



## Ed.YANG

JSal said:


> View attachment 871515
> View attachment 871516
> 
> 
> I don't have Adobe here at work, but I did a little digging and found these that will give the general idea...
> The only change is that the one with the white indices on the bezel would be greyed out, along with either eliminating the date or also greying it out.


Ooooh! Yeah Yeah! that's what i meant!!!
Now if only the hands in the picture changed to broader sword hands, all greyed out...!


----------



## JSal

Ed.YANG said:


> Ooooh! Yeah Yeah! that's what i meant!!!
> Now if only the hands in the picture changed to broader sword hands, all greyed out...!


Exactly !!! We just need an Adobe Photo Shop person to due up the the picture of the Black Ops, but we have the general idea started.


----------



## Patrick7813

I just watched "Skyfall" today which leads me to offer the following I would like to see:


Dressier, upscale waterproof watch (150M) - think Aqua Terra or Grand Seiko (a Grand Steinhart) 
brushed/polished stainless steel case and bracelet with center links edged with polished finish, 
40-42mm size (the O2 case sized down slightly)
plain bezel, 
black/white "Guilloche" dial choices with framed date display window, 
screw down crown (no crown protector)
ETA 2824-2 elabore' movement with decorated rotor
sapphire crystal (no date Cyclops) and displayback, 
stick hour markers, "broad arrow" hands all with BWG9 superluminova


----------



## Soulspawn

Patrick7813 said:


> I just watched "Skyfall" today which leads me to offer the following I would like to see:
> 
> 
> Dressier, upscale waterproof watch (150M) - think Aqua Terra or Grand Seiko (a Grand Steinhart)
> brushed/polished stainless steel case and bracelet with center links edged with polished finish,
> 40-42mm size (the O2 case sized down slightly)
> plain bezel,
> black/white "Guilloche" dial choices with framed date display window,
> screw down crown (no crown protector)
> ETA 2824-2 elabore' movement with decorated rotor
> sapphire crystal (no date Cyclops) and displayback,
> stick hour markers, "broad arrow" hands all with BWG9 superluminova


+1 to this. nicely said Patrick


----------



## JSal

Very Professional and concise outline.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Aww Aww Aww!!!!! Several numbers of Racing themed designs here!!!
Hmm... i wonder will these be in thr coming soon list next year?!
1


----------



## mr_sundstrom

How about a full lume dial model? Any love? 
Also maybe something with tritium? I've come to love the Steinhart brand, but at night they just don't compare to my luminox...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mr_sundstrom said:


> How about a full lume dial model? Any love?
> Also maybe something with tritium? I've come to love the Steinhart brand, but at night they just don't compare to my luminox...


I agree and disagree. At night, My O1VR glows very nicely. My O1B on the other hand, doesn't unless it was outside in the sun during the day. Granted it's a C3 vs C1 lume thing though. (C3 is better). My OVM also glowed quite brightly while I had it:










And my current O1VR:








 [

And both these photos were taken just after leaving the sunshine and entering a dark room. That's it. No manipulation of any kind and all my Steinharts glow all night. (The O1VR and OVM glow brightly all night, the O1B is dim but easily readable once your eyes adjust to the dark).

As for tritium, I used to own a vintage Tissot with tritium but I sold it because the idea of radiation scared me. I'm only 100% comfortable with Superluminova. Plus, it never ages, never loses its initial brand-new glow power, doesn't need servicing like tritium tubes, and best of all isn't radioactive.


----------



## Irishjon

I personally would love to see Steinhart do a Rolex 5512 homage. How hard could it be?? I'm sure lots of people would buy it as the date feature with the magnifier is not hugely popular to begin with. A no date Ocean 1 with vintage patina, just picture it!
The only thing would be to either make the markers "vintage" like the OVM or "new" like the ocean one black. The Rolex 5512 (Steve Mc'Queen) is one of my two favorite Rolex watches and it would be awesome to get my hands on something like that with a Steinhart product. Can anyone give Gunter the hint to do a 5512 remake


----------



## spain72

Full lume?
Nice idea......


----------



## Cavro

38-40 mm Nav B-Uhr for small wrists ? 
sandwich dial ?


----------



## Irishjon

I noticed the lume on my OVM is much brighter than on my GMT, I'm guessing its because the sword hands has a larger surface area....but still....on the gmt you need the lume more as its a pilots watch.
I still want a Steinhart 5512 homage lol can't get it out of my head.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Irishjon said:


> I noticed the lume on my OVM is much brighter than on my GMT, I'm guessing its because the sword hands has a larger surface area....but still....on the gmt you need the lume more as its a pilots watch.
> I still want a Steinhart 5512 homage lol can't get it out of my head.


I know how you feel. Personally I would like to see a 5512/5513 homage (We already have a 5517), or a 6538 big crown homage. Because like many others feel, homages are important for watch models that are historical and no longer made. Since the real things are extremely expensive and unattainable.


----------



## Irishjon

Agreed! I will buy a homage to an unobtainable watch but not a direct clone. The 6538 is another perfect example of this. I can't/wont buy an ocean 1 because I know I will have to explain to my friends its NOT a Rolex....but the OVM or GMT or Vintage GMT are discontinued/rare/unobtainable to the average joe so in this instance its ok. Plus Steinhart is actually getting a little public domain exposure these days. I took my GMT in to be regulated at a new watch repair center in Houston and the guy said it was the second one he had seen this month. He was impressed with what he saw and put them on par with TAG, which is very fair IMO.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Irishjon said:


> Agreed! I will buy a homage to an unobtainable watch but not a direct clone. The 6538 is another perfect example of this. I can't/wont buy an ocean 1 because I know I will have to explain to my friends its NOT a Rolex....but the OVM or GMT or Vintage GMT are discontinued/rare/unobtainable to the average joe so in this instance its ok. Plus Steinhart is actually getting a little public domain exposure these days. I took my GMT in to be regulated at a new watch repair center in Houston and the guy said it was the second one he had seen this month. He was impressed with what he saw and put them on par with TAG, which is very fair IMO.


Totally agreed. Although I haven't personally heard of or seen another Steinhart in person, which is OK by me. I like to feel unique and keep it my little secret here in my hometown. :-!


----------



## mleok

I would like to see an OVM with a ceramic bezel insert. I sold mine because I thought it was a bit too big for me, but I'm now contemplating getting another one and putting it on a NATO strap.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mleok said:


> I would like to see an OVM with a ceramic bezel insert. I sold mine because I thought it was a bit too big for me, but I'm now contemplating getting another one and putting it on a NATO strap.


Yeah, half the size impression comes from the 22mm bracelet since it is solid, thick, and heavy. Once you put it on a NATO you will fall in love with it.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I would like to see another strap option for the Ocean series, given the fact that both ocean one, two and fortyfour comes on the same SS bracelet.

Give me a hefty rubber strap with deployment buckle and molded ends! I think it would add a real sporty touch to the dive watches! 
Something like the rubber on Dievas watches...


----------



## sys

A smaller (40mm) Ocean 1 Black with no cyclops would be bought immediately.
And while divers aren't "supposed" to have exhibition casebacks, it would be a nice option.


----------



## SayWhat

Steinhart already has some beautiful homage and original ranges. I would like to see a bit more size variety though. The "Marine 38" was definitely a step in the right direction for me and I'd love to see something similar in the pilot line too. Currently their smallest offering is 44mm which is usually the biggest size offering for other manufacturers (Stowa, Archimede etc)

Like many of the previous posters I would like to see:
a) the further development of a racing line with some neat chronographs. Many cool designs have already been attached to this thread
b) An explorer/aqua terra style range. Sporty dress watch.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


> ...Personally, i would like to wish for a 2nd or 3rd variant to the initial models released... such as...
> 1. APOLLON Chrono 2- without major change to the casing and bracelet, the dial this time comes with different color combo, like chocolate brown with cappuchino/caramel subdials, comes with pairing bezels(such that collectors ca use it to play combination game with the current APOLLON Chrono)
> 2. Nav.B Chrono- without major change to the design of 44mm original casing, come out with a hardened bronze casing or rose gold plated(if the cost of rose gold PVD is the same as the current DLC), paired with orange-lumed hands and hour indices on dark brown dial
> 3. AVIATION Chrono 2- without major change to the original casing design, hopefully can see a blue/white hands indices layout on the current black backgrounded dial...
> ...


Just to add...
4. Perhaps, it's time for the Ocean One series to go for some changes. Let's start with Ocean One Green, let's hope that the next year, we'll have green dial with ceramic green bezel as options available. A Vintage GMT Green will be a nice addition to the catalogue as well...
5. After looking at previous posts, as well as the catalogue for a certain time, the 44mm SS cased Nav.B Chrono seems to be short of... diamond crown version. Duh... Steinhart don't do post modding already...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Ed.YANG said:


> Just to add...
> 4. Perhaps, it's time for the Ocean One series to go for some changes. Let's start with Ocean One Green, let's hope that the next year, we'll have green dial with ceramic green bezel as options available. A Vintage GMT Green will be a nice addition to the catalogue as well...
> 5. After looking at previous posts, as well as the catalogue for a certain time, the 44mm SS cased Nav.B Chrono seems to be short of... diamond crown version. Duh... Steinhart don't do post modding already...


If they're gonna make any changes to the current Ocean One offerings or offer some new models, this is what i'd like to see:

1. A "Snowflake" style Ocean One preferably with either blue or burgundy bezel. Even if it used the same case, i'd buy it.
2. Another Rolex Explorer homage (with numerals at the 3, 6, 9 positions) such as the current offering from Rolex evolved after the first. Case size could still be 42mm, and I think it'd be cool.
3. 6538 big crown homage, I, as well as others know that Steinhart could probably pull this off better than most.
4.The return of acrylic crystals as an option, but perhaps high domed.
5. Another one i'd like to see is an homage to the 5513 MilSub or civilian model.

I would buy all of these.


----------



## DPflaumer

Personally I'd love to see a 40mm Aviation. The DLC model preferably, though I suppose they could just mirror the whole range on a smaller size. I love the style and I know they are supposed to be large, but as it stands right now they are unwearable on my wrist.


----------



## hyperkin

A DLC model of Nac B-uhr 44 with white hands would be very nice.


----------



## 9 iron

I'd like to see the Ocean GMT with a super jubilee style bracelet, drilled lugs and better power reserve.


----------



## lexvil

I agree, ceramic insert with full minute markings would be great.



mleok said:


> I would like to see an OVM with a ceramic bezel insert. I sold mine because I thought it was a bit too big for me, but I'm now contemplating getting another one and putting it on a NATO strap.


----------



## Memphis1

How about a proper 2.5x cyclops or none at all.


----------



## twintop

I'd love to see an Ocean One Vintage without crown guards but with big crown and no date indication and an acrylic high domed crystal, a Rolex 5510 hommage.....;-)
A diver with a glass back, like the Omega Seamaster, maybe something that could be offered on the Triton as an option.
And also I'd like a jubilee style bracelet as an option or as accesoires.


----------



## DC5Zilla

Apollon full DLC model


----------



## Ed.YANG

DC5Zilla said:


> Apollon full DLC model


:-! +1 for a second variant! And you've beat me on it... great idea though on DLC cased APOLLON! Which may make it a direct competitor to the KOBOLD!
However, i'm kind of curious... what kind of dial color will blend/pair well with the deep black casing? I'm thinking of the black lume used on the Nav.B Chrono LSE. But if grey dial is used, it would look very "Invictac-ky"...


----------



## dLazaros

47mm Nav b uhr type A automatic with power reserve indicator. Maybe DLC also.


----------



## robinsonj323

I agree. I really like the aviation series. Once Steinhart produces a model with some water resistance I will be first in line.


----------



## at2011

Steinhart Fifty Fathoms Milspec.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HJR

Smaller Ocean 2. In my opinion it begs for a 41mm. For that matter a return to a smaller Ocean 1 too would be great.

Lastly an explorer 1 homage would be nice too.


----------



## primerak

less homages more originality


----------



## blue_quartz

The Marine Chronometer got me all excited over the 6498 movement, will be perfect if they can squeeze out a 42/41 mm model! (or else a S. M. O. will see an owner in me this year, I'm really really split between the two)


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

A _Marine 44_ please.

I love the Steinhart Marine watches, but want a larger one with a date.


----------



## jackstone

44mm Chrono Silver Dial with black registers, sandwich dial (similar to the Limited edition model)


----------



## cretino

I would like to see The Marine Chronometer with 47mm diameter


----------



## Devits

40mm dive watches.


----------



## oprime

Crossing fingers hard they'll make this Pan Am Vanilla Pepsi GMT with a cyclops.


----------



## Uwe W.

cretino said:


> I would like to see The Marine Chronometer with 47mm diameter


It's been done already - in a few variations too; I'm sure you'd be able to find one on the used market.


----------



## tatt169

sys said:


> A smaller (40mm) Ocean 1 Black with no cyclops would be bought immediately.
> And while divers aren't "supposed" to have exhibition casebacks, it would be a nice option.


i too would like to see these features, a tudor black bay homage would also not go amiss either


----------



## cretino

Uwe W. said:


> It's been done already - in a few variations too; I'm sure you'd be able to find one on the used market.


Uwe, thanks for your answer. I know about existing 47mm versions, but it's hard to find stuff. I muss wait now for the right offer.


----------



## dmgreen11

jackstone said:


> 44mm Chrono Silver Dial with black registers, sandwich dial (similar to the Limited edition model)


I could not agree more. If Steinhart released a 42 - 44mm chrono similar to the limited editions, I think they would be great sellers. In particular, a 43mm bronze chrono with beige dial and dark brown subdials with the sandwich dial. I would buy one right now.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

I take back all my wishes in this thread if I could just get a bronze diver instead! I've looked and drooled over Helson and Olivier for a while now. It would be fun to see Steinhart's take on this..!


----------



## hwyhobo

Two changes I would love to see:


Ocean Vintage GMT










No doubt it is a stunning watch, and I loved it, that is, until I saw this:










My eyes are not what they used to be, and the lume on 2.5 minute indices is so unnatural (5-minute or 1-minute is what we are used it from childhood), my brain has problems processing it just from a glance. Keep the indices if you like, but please, lose the lume on them. Form is fine, but it shouldn't subvert function.
Military Automatic Black










I don't know if it is a "beautiful" watch, but it sure has character. It also has fantastic legibility at night:










But for a military watch, the disclaimer "WaterRes: 3ATM (limited water resistant, no swimming or shower)" leaves me cold. I understand it is not a diver's watch, but a little more resistance to elements should be implied in a military watch. I don't want to have to take it off my wrist when it's raining outside.

So these are my two hopes for this year. Other than that, lovely watches.


----------



## ghoatson

primerak said:


> less homages more originality


Or homages to less known/unproduced watches, ala the Marine Officer - Panerai Mare Nostrum.


----------



## senna89wc12

I want a 47mm Flieger that looks just like the 44mm auto. The watch should be powered by a modified Unitas 6497 with central second hand. Also change the crown a bit. I have the 44mm and a 47mm would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Riker

Agreed, it would be nice but don't hold your breath..... We have already seen such as watch in the venerable Nav.B-Uhr REPLICA L.E with the modified centre seconds 6497. Unfortunately this modification isn't easily made & those that make it are not many. Due to this & other reasons the Replica was only available in limited numbers & with a significant price increase. As a final note, this watch with the modified 6497 will never be reproduced. Ofcourse, Steinhart also produced a centre seconds L.E 47mm using an auto 2824-2 the Nav.B Limited. As with the Replica, this watch will never be reproduced.

*At the moment* the chances of seeing the centre seconds modified 6497 movement isn't great but that ofcourse doesn't mean never ever. A centre seconds 47mm Nav.B with the stainless case A-dial option is also not coming anytime soon. The Ti case with the auto 2824-2 is the only 47mm centre seconds with A-dial option.



senna89wc12 said:


> I want a 47mm Flieger that looks just like the 44mm auto. The watch should be powered by a modified Unitas 6497 with central second hand. Also change the crown a bit. I have the 44mm and a 47mm would be a welcome addition.


----------



## senna89wc12

Riker said:


> Agreed, it would be nice but don't hold your breath..... We have already seen such as watch in the venerable Nav.B-Uhr REPLICA L.E with the modified centre seconds 6497. Unfortunately this modification isn't easily made & those that make it are not many. Due to this & other reasons the Replica was only available in limited numbers & with a significant price increase. As a final note, this watch with the modified 6497 will never be reproduced. Ofcourse, Steinhart also produced a centre seconds L.E 47mm using an auto 2824-2 the Nav.B Limited. As with the Replica, this watch will never be reproduced.
> 
> *At the moment* the chances of seeing the centre seconds modified 6497 movement isn't great but that ofcourse doesn't mean never ever. A centre seconds 47mm Nav.B with the stainless case A-dial option is also not coming anytime soon. The Ti case with the auto 2824-2 is the only 47mm centre seconds with A-dial option.


I fully understand. When the person who modified the Unitas 6497 for Stowa passed away, the production of their Flieger Original had come to a halt. This modified movement must be extremely hard to get because of the complicated modification process. I am just dreaming about this watch.

The 47mm stainless steel case Nav B with the A-dial option is probably more realistic in the future, though you already said it's not coming anytime soon. Hopefully Steinhart will consider making it.


----------



## HJR

I am sure you realized it but the 2.5 minutes lumes are for the 24 hour bezel. I agree it looks a little confusing, maybe they need to be a little different presentation, maybe different colored lume.



hwyhobo said:


> Two changes I would love to see:
> 
> 
> Ocean Vintage GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it is a stunning watch, and I loved it, that is, until I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are not what they used to be, and the lume on 2.5 minute indices is so unnatural (5-minute or 1-minute is what we are used it from childhood), my brain has problems processing it just from a glance. Keep the indices if you like, but please, lose the lume on them. Form is fine, but it shouldn't subvert function.


----------



## HJR

Now speaking of the Ocean Vintage GMT, I think a great watch for 2013 Steinhart would be a 40mm or 39mm version of it. Watches seems to be getting a little smaller again and it would be nice to have a modern alternate of that discontinued size too.

So to clarify: A 39 or 40mm Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## wkfink

As I mentioned in another thread, I'd like to see an Aqua Terra- or Datejust-styled watch.

A 2824-2 in an Aqua Terra homage with a blue dial would be epic.

Edit: actually, I'd even be okay with just putting a 20mm bracelet on the Marine 38. I'd rather see the AT or DJ homage, but I don't really like leather bands and I need a dress watch.


----------



## hwyhobo

HJR said:


> I agree it looks a little confusing, maybe they need to be a little different presentation, maybe different colored lume.
> [/LIST]


That might be a solution, something to visually set it apart from the other indices.


----------



## zimm303

I would love to see a Railmaster inspired watch in the 39mm to 40mm range. It would need to have at least some level of water resistance.


----------



## JMO

I would like to see a 44mm Nav-B 6497 handwind in black dlc...OR the Aviation model with 6498 handwind in black dlc..

Either one and Im buying right way!!


----------



## MrDagon007

A simple to realise wish: the Military Vintage with a wine red bezel. Have a look at the Tudor Black Bay as an example how good this could look with an aged leather strap.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YyOEm2FtGcw/T1guXj0cSlI/AAAAAAAAFqU/_RboO28r_n4/s1600/TudorHeritageBlackBay5.jpg


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> A simple to realise wish: the Military Vintage with a wine red bezel. Have a look at the Tudor Black Bay as an example how good this could look with an aged leather strap.


----------



## Riker

JMO, Steinhart have already had it in PVD Aviation black, obviously not DLC though. I will say do not expect a DLC version anytime soon but i'll also say never say never....



JMO said:


> I would like to see a 44mm Nav-B 6497 handwind in black dlc...*OR the Aviation model with 6498 handwind in black dlc..*
> 
> Either one and Im buying right way!!


----------



## ooo00ooo

*Odp: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Marine II bronze roman with white dial would be something great. Aligator strap. Unitas gold plated.


----------



## sahe69

*Re: Odp: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This one, in 44 mm size. Definitely.

Nav.B-Chrono VINTAGE - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Odp: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



sahe69 said:


> This one, in 44 mm size. Definitely.
> 
> Nav.B-Chrono VINTAGE - gallery - Steinhart Watches


+1 |>


----------



## boylah

Reissue of the limited Chronomag pilot

http://www.photowatches.eu/displayimage.php?album=18&pos=3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riker

Would be awesome to see this in production again but sadly it it will never happen.........



boylah said:


> Reissue of the limited Chronomag pilot
> 
> PhotoWatches.eu - Steinhart B-Uhr L.E. for [url]www.chronomag.cz/aDSC 158[/URL]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## google

I'd personally love to see a Nav B Uhr in a 42mm size. I find the 44mm too thick and too big for my wrists. A 42mm and I'd be all over it, I'd order two tomorrow.
I'd also love to see sword hands on an Ocean 1 that isn't the Vintage Military. Sword hands and C3 lume on an Ocean Black with ceramic and I'd kill for that!


----------



## shemp55

HJR said:


> Now speaking of the Ocean Vintage GMT, I think a great watch for 2013 Steinhart would be a 40mm or 39mm version of it. Watches seems to be getting a little smaller again and it would be nice to have a modern alternate of that discontinued size too.
> 
> So to clarify: A 39 or 40mm Ocean Vintage GMT


Double yes on this. I'm waiting to order the larger version, but if you make it in 40mm, then I would buy it twice.


----------



## boylah

@Riker - why can't they remake Chronomag?


----------



## Uwe W.

boylah said:


> @Riker - why can't they remake Chronomag?


Because it was a limited edition made especially for a watch forum. Steinhart don't offer watches that were specially made for groups such as forums as part of their regular collection. How upset would you be if the watch that you custom ordered and was meant to be an exclusive model was suddenly made available to everyone else in the world?


----------



## Riker

boylah, Uwe's reply is completely spot on. To answer to the point in your question 'why can't'. Steinhart can do what they like with any of their S.E & L.E project watches if they wanted to as they own the rights to every part of them. Thing is they will not & it comes down to trust & fair business practice on their part. Steinhart chooses to honour any collaboration to never re-issue any such Special or Limited Ed model once the total number of watches in that project have been produced....|>

It is a gorgeous piece that Chronomag & I often wish I had chosen to take one when it was offered to me.... Uwe, feel like sellin'..........?....:-d



boylah said:


> @Riker - why can't they remake Chronomag?


----------



## boylah

Gutted. Perhaps a homage then? ; )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Heyjacob

How about a Steinhart ocean one with a white dial??  

(think Rolex explorer 2)


----------



## WnS

* Ocean 2 Chrono Diver
* Nav B Chrono II w/ Blue Sunray Dial


----------



## 4Play

This is what I would like to see Steinhartesque...

This one clicks all the buttons.










This one does as well. Think rose gold with brown dial... How sweet it is!!!










If offered on leather, it must have deployment instead of buckle to give it a classic look. The order starts behind me... Whose in?


----------



## andy100

I'd like to see an Ocean One Black DLC but in stainless (ie; white on black date wheel & no cyclops). And perhaps a white lume OVM...


----------



## Logie

Definitely have the fliegers and chrono's waterpoofed to at least 100m.


----------



## pnut

Just bought my first Steinhart (NavB 44mm Titanium vintage limited) second hand. But here is my opinion. I've been buying and selling watches for years. Used to do divers mostly but liking the German watches lately.

- Limited edition dial colors (kid of like what IWC has done with Big Pilot)
- More 41 or 42mm options within the Pilot Range
- 42mm 6498 Pilot
- Lightly colored crystal

Overall if I were to design what I would want to see it would be this:
42mm Nav B, 22mm lugs, with decorated PVD 6498, DLC coated Titanium, SS display back (maybe tinted crystal for coolness), white lume, with a red tinted crystal


----------



## Vinguru

I'd love a blue dialed diver and a 42mm pilot style.


----------



## skype88

I'd love to see the luminova get a thicker coating of bwg9 on all models. I love the current cosmetics but would also love to see a pvd nav b 44 A dial!


----------



## Jcp311

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and new to steinhart. I just got an OVM and I'm extremely impressed with the brand. 


This might seem redundant, but why exactly will steinhart not make any more forum watches? Was there a problem with the proteus project?


----------



## Riker

Jcp, congrats & welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum.

Simply put, Special edition forum project watches were/are made for forums (or corporations) in limited numbers not for general sale. These project watches are designed by forum members & Steinhart & therefor are exclusive to the members of the forum involved in the project. Steinhart obviously holds the rights to the design but it is their choice to honour the limited status of the any particular forum project watch in which they are involved.

Currently, Steinhart are not starting any new forum or corp based projects except for the few they had already agreed too before placing a temporary stop to projects. They are working on those presently...



Jcp311 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and new to steinhart. I just got an OVM and I'm extremely impressed with the brand.
> 
> This might seem redundant, _*but why exactly will steinhart not make any more forum watches? Was there a problem with the proteus project?*_


----------



## Uwe W.

Jcp311 said:


> This might seem redundant, but why exactly will steinhart not make any more forum watches? Was there a problem with the proteus project?


No problem with the Proteus, it was a huge success.

To address your question as to why forum watch projects have been stopped, it's because Steinhart wants to concentrate on improving its operations and the continued expansion of its own collections. Keep in mind that it takes a lot time, energy, and other valuable resources to produce a new watch, and that Steinhart was being flooded with requests from various forums. As you would expect, complying with all of those requests was having a negative effect on the company's plans to grow.

That's not to say that Steinhart won't one day return to offering custom watches, but for now let's just say the company is taking a well deserved breather from that particular aspect of their business.


----------



## Jcp311

Thanks for the clarification guys!


----------



## fritzzz

As a sucker for everything matte black, I would love to have a watch like the new carbon coated Pro Hunter Military Submariner.
If only Steinhart could create an OVM with matte black coating, matte ceramic insert and white lume...

Vintage meets stealth. Lovely!


----------



## JMO

fritzzz said:


> As a sucker for everything matte black, I would love to have a watch like the new carbon coated Pro Hunter Military Submariner.
> If only Steinhart could create an OVM with matte black coating, matte ceramic insert and white lume...
> 
> Vintage meets stealth. Lovely!


I love matte black watches as well and the Rolex is nice but I would never spend that kind of money on a black coated watch, would have to be all ceramic.

Honestly would not even spend over 1k on a coated watch anymore...look like crap when they scratch. I don't understand why more companies don't make ceramic cases, can't be price anymore its baloney.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JMO said:


> I don't understand why more companies don't make ceramic cases, can't be price anymore its baloney.


It might be because ceramic is very prone to cracking, and would make the case slippery and glossy looking I'd imagine? I prefer good old-fashion steel (case) and aluminum (bezels). Of course, if I bought a Sub, I'd fall in love with the ceramic and its beauty.


----------



## JMO

AlphaWolf777 said:


> It might be because ceramic is very prone to cracking, and would make the case slippery and glossy looking I'd imagine? I prefer good old-fashion steel (case) and aluminum (bezels). Of course, if I bought a Sub, I'd fall in love with the ceramic and its beauty.


You can make ceramic cases glossy or matte. They are extremely scratch resistent but cracking might be an issue i dunno?....Rado seems to be able to make nice quality affordable ceramic watches, then you jump to the ridiculously priced ceramic versions from IWC, Panarai and my new favorite the Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JMO said:


> You can make ceramic cases glossy or matte. They are extremely scratch resistent but cracking might be an issue i dunno?....Rado seems to be able to make nice quality affordable ceramic watches, then you jump to the ridiculously priced ceramic versions from IWC, Panarai and my new favorite the Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon.


I see. I like the look of the matte black Sub above though. I think it works very well with the new super case. Definitely not a fan of gloss DLC though at all. Too many scratch issues, and that's probably why Steinhart got rid of it for the OVM.


----------



## TDR1982

I would love a model similar to the original ocean one I.e no date sub but maybe cosc certified...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

TDR1982 said:


> I would love a model similar to the original ocean one I.e no date sub but maybe cosc certified...


A no date would be very cool and a welcome addition. I'd like to see the current applied indice dial with no date, as most homages without date functions have vintage style lume; so Steinhart could seize the opportunity to make something very unique. I don't think COSC would be a good idea though. I think Steinhart already has enough stress to deal with as far as supplies go! o|


----------



## TDR1982

I would love a model similar to the original ocean one I.e no date sub but maybe cosc certified...


----------



## twintop

I'd like to see Steinhart make an Ocean 1 chronograph. Wouldn't mind if it were slightly larger than the regular Ocean 1, say max 45mm and the subdial lay out like the JLC Deep Sea chronograph or Omega PO chronograph.


----------



## cwehr1

I would love to see the Ocean 1 with the California Dial and ceramic bezel! Either a stainless steel case or a pvd case would do the job!


----------



## Jfha1210

I would order inmediately a new version of the Ocean Red Vintage with the following characteristics:

1) Guilt dial 
2) Red triangle on the bezel
3) No date 
4) Without crown guards... 
5)With a Soprod A10 movement... It would be just perfect.


----------



## Ipromise

40 or 41 mm cases!


----------



## soundfanz

A 42mm Apollon mk2 with a thinner case with a height of around 14mm with a bronze fixed bezel.


----------



## SteveGee

A Bi-metal Ocean 1 or 2 or even and Aviation would be my preference


----------



## sahe69

*Re: Odp: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



sahe69 said:


> This one, in 44 mm size. Definitely.
> 
> Nav.B-Chrono VINTAGE - gallery - Steinhart Watches


Still lusting after this...


----------



## Ed.YANG

I guess it's time to close this thread, as we're less than 100days to the new year.
Some wishes had been answered, some... neglected. Well, there will always be surprises and disappointments.

Let us continue our new wishes and expectations on the new thread!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/[vi...e-see-steinhart-release-next-year-923045.html

hmmm... where's the short cut or button to close this thread?


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> hmmm... where's the short cut or button to close this thread?


There isn't one. Threads aren't closed at the behest or whims of WUS members.


----------



## oBMTo

I would like to see an Ocean Two white dial with black bezel.


----------



## oris-seeker

Jfha1210 said:


> I would order inmediately a new version of the Ocean Red Vintage with the following characteristics:
> 
> 1) Guilt dial
> 2) Red triangle on the bezel
> 3) No date
> 4) Without crown guards...
> 5)With a Soprod A10 movement... It would be just perfect.


I think you are going to be very happy next year


----------



## IIIJFRIII

Ed.YANG said:


> Aww Aww Aww!!!!! Several numbers of Racing themed designs here!!!
> Hmm... i wonder will these be in thr coming soon list next year?!
> 1


Sorry I'm a little late here but, did they ever make this watch? It's amazing.


----------



## FlyAndFight

How about an Ocean One GMT with Black/Blue bezel?


----------



## Riker

IIIJFRIII, welcome...

No that Racetimer design was never introduced as it & others similar are not Steinhart designs. This & other similar studies where done by an enthusiast not associated with Steinhart.



IIIJFRIII said:


> Sorry I'm a little late here but, did they ever make this watch? It's amazing.


----------



## FlyAndFight

That's a shame. That Racetimer design is beautiful.


----------



## IIIJFRIII

Oooo  thanks for the info man! That would have been a very amazing watch if they had made it.


----------



## Riker

Yes, I agree it is a nice design interpretation. Of course just because Steinhart didn't design the particular style in question doesn't mean something similar would not be considered by Steinhart. There is plenty of scope with the Racetimers to do more with or add to the existing design such as dial, bezel, hand changes etc.....



FlyAndFight said:


> That's a shame. That Racetimer design is beautiful.





IIIJFRIII said:


> Oooo  thanks for the info man! That would have been a very amazing watch if they had made it.


----------



## boeing767

Easy, a ROSE pilot watch (not bronze). Why is Steinhart not giving out any rose kind of watch?


----------



## Watchfreek

.....but they have in the past and precisely a rose nav b. Check the gallery on their site. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boeing767

Watchfreek said:


> .....but they have in the past and precisely a rose nav b. Check the gallery on their site.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Then why don't they deliver them anymore :roll:.... I'm dying to buy one :-!
I was thinking about a bronze, but I don't like the patina :-(


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, exactly my reluctance to get the bronzo too but then I would be reluctant to order a gold plated piece as well (or DLC one for that matter) for fear of the gold wearing off over time:-d. Who knows why but difficulty in finding a factory to do a durable plating might be a reason... 

However, the buggers at Steinhart are now offering a rose gold plated movements in their Nav B Uhr hand wind, at no extra cost....right after I purchased mine - me wants!!!!o|


----------



## boeing767

Watchfreek said:


> However, the buggers at Steinhart are now offering a rose gold plated movements in their Nav B Uhr hand wind, at no extra cost....right after I purchased mine - me wants!!!!o|


Good to know, might be me third Steinhart ;-)


----------



## Watchfreek

Damn! Tipped off! Lol... So jealous! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwehr1

Does anyone think that Steinhart will release an homage to the Rolex Daytona Paul Newman style 6263, but in 42mm?


----------



## spain72

I still want this! o|

:-d


----------



## mrklabb

Snowflake with date

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## MrDagon007

Perhaps it is time for a thin dressed watch with nicely structured dial and applied numbers or markers?


----------



## Boggy

I leave the design to Gunter as long as the case is 40mm


----------



## spain72

I still opt for this! :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

oh yeaaaahhhhhh baby.
this was a fun Project/Dream Watch. imagine this watch with a Hand wind Chrono Caliber ?!.. i'll even be happy with a 7753 in it.


----------



## Kilovolt

spain72 said:


> I still opt for this! :-d


Less the blue turbofan intake, gladly ... ;-)


----------



## spain72

Eheheh...was just teasing you!!!! 


Anyways...a 2 horizontal counters Aviation Chrono could be appealing...
At least, an Aviation "dualtime+power reserve" should be also nice.

BUT A FLIEGER REGULATOR COULD REALLY RULE!!!! Isn't it, Tony?????


----------



## Tony A.H

Absolutely.:-!
but who knows ?!. maybe someday.



spain72 said:


> BUT A FLIEGER REGULATOR COULD REALLY RULE!!!! Isn't it, Tony?????


----------



## HJR

+1



MrDagon007 said:


> Perhaps it is time for a thin dressed watch with nicely structured dial and applied numbers or markers?


----------



## daftpunk

I would like to see a nice moonphase dress watch


----------



## Diegos

A bronze diver! Or maybe a thin dress watch, chronos at 6 and 3 would be awesome! With gold hands.


----------



## MrDagon007

Coming back to my suggestion for a thin dressed Steinhart.
Well, I was just able to try for the first time a few Nomos watches. Truly wonderful! I think that Steinhart would be well placed to make an affordable thin (handwound) watch in the typical German minimal style. Bring it on, Gunter!


----------



## dieOrg

How about a flieger diver combo?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## spain72

We could start a crowdfunding project to send to Gunter! :-!

:-d


----------



## marco v

A diver chrono, lady diver for the wife, bronze flieger chrono, rose gold 44mm flieger, flieger chrono white or silver in 44mm, oh well, just wait and see, think he will surprise us in the next years.


----------



## Khoi

I would love to see the ocean date with a gilted dial exactly like the tiger-concept one. Please!!!


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

I've just found out that Steinhart flieger is NOT waterproof. What a bummer This will change my decision buying one  I hope compony improves the watch so it complies with at least 5 atm spec.


----------



## spain72

besmi.flyingfish said:


> I've just found out that Steinhart flieger is NOT waterproof. What a bummer This will change my decision buying one  I hope company improves the watch so it complies with at least 5 atm spec.


It is waterproof. 
This matter has been already discussed in the past.
You can take a look at this thread with some explanations about water resistance in general and Fliegers in particular.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/water-resistance-philosophical-approach-826987.html


----------



## ferrarif1fan

I want a Steinhart Ocean One with a high quality, accurate quartz movement. I bought my Ocean One with ceramic bezel last Christmas and absolutely love the watch. However, I do not love the automatic movement. This was actually my first automatic and will probably be my last. Automatic movements are absolutely wonderful little machines. But unless you wear one ALL THE TIME to keep it fully wound and running consistently, they sort of suck for keeping accurate time. If I knew how to replace my ETA 2824-2 with a high quality quartz movement, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

So does anyone know if there is a quartz movement to retrofit into my Ocean One???

Robert


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

spain72 said:


> It is waterproof.
> This matter has been already discussed in the past.
> You can take a look at this thread with some explanations about water resistance in general and Fliegers in particular.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/water-resistance-philosophical-approach-826987.html


Steinhart does not say it is WR up to 5 atm lika Laco or Stowa. For example, STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titanium B-Type" specs doesn't even mention 3 atm like some other Steinhart fliegers on its official web page; company uses the term "Limited water resistance, no swimming or shower". This is no good and if it is otherwise, then issue needs to be clarified officially and not by individuals experiences...


----------



## Riker

The description Steinhart provides within the specs for each watch is pretty much to the point, no swimming, no shower. If you wash your hands & a bit of water splashes on the watch, no problem or some rain, no problem. Submerging it for any extended time or subjecting it to constant rain is not advised.



spain72 said:


> It is waterproof.
> This matter has been already discussed in the past.
> You can take a look at this thread with some explanations about water resistance in general and Fliegers in particular.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/water-resistance-philosophical-approach-826987.html





besmi.flyingfish said:


> Steinhart does not say it is WR up to 5 atm lika Laco or Stowa. For example, STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titanium B-Type" specs doesn't even mention 3 atm like some other Steinhart fliegers on its official web page; company uses the term "Limited water resistance, no swimming or shower". This is no good and if it is otherwise, then issue needs to be clarified officially and not by individuals experiences...


----------



## Tony A.H

buy a Diver if you want to use it for Swimming. Fliegers are Not meant for that purpose..
BTW, I've had some Water splashed on my Fliegers and No Harm was done.



besmi.flyingfish said:


> I've just found out that Steinhart flieger is NOT waterproof. What a bummer This will change my decision buying one  I hope compony improves the watch so it complies with at least 5 atm spec.


it kinda surprises me to read such a statement that is coming from a Ferrari Fan !.
Ferrari has a lot of Soul and so as the Mechanical Watches.. personally , (I could care less if my Watch is 1 or 2 minutes slower or faster. but that's just me)..
anyways. I suggest to show your Ocean 1 to a Watch Maker and see if he can install a quartz Mvmnt in it. I bet the Replacement Cost will be equivalent to several Brand New Quartz watches.



ferrarif1fan said:


> I want a Steinhart Ocean One with a high quality, accurate quartz movement. I bought my Ocean One with ceramic bezel last Christmas and absolutely love the watch. However, I do not love the automatic movement. This was actually my first automatic and will probably be my last. Automatic movements are absolutely wonderful little machines. But unless you wear one ALL THE TIME to keep it fully wound and running consistently, they sort of suck for keeping accurate time. If I knew how to replace my ETA 2824-2 with a high quality quartz movement, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is a quartz movement to retrofit into my Ocean One???
> 
> Robert


----------



## besmi.flyingfish

Tony A.H said:


> buy a Diver if you want to use it for Swimming. Fliegers are Not meant for that purpose..
> BTW, I've had some Water splashed on my Fliegers and No Harm was done.
> 
> it kinda surprises me to read such a statement that is coming from a Ferrari Fan !.
> Ferrari has a lot of Soul and so as the Mechanical Watches.. personally , (I could care less if my Watch is 1 or 2 minutes slower or faster. but that's just me)..
> anyways. I suggest to show your Ocean 1 to a Watch Maker and see if he can install a quartz Mvmnt in it. I bet the Replacement Cost will be equivalent to several Brand New Quartz watches.


I am buying a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black. But I strongly believe any watch we buy in this centry should be waterproof. I don't want to care my watch everytime I feel like jumping into water on the beach or taking a shower at home etc.


----------



## spain72

Flyingfish, 
the thread has been carefully written considering every technical aspect of the matter and all the previous posts and threads referred to identical considerations as yours (I also did the same before ordering my B-Uhr) and also comparing the different descriptions used on the Steinhart official site (there are differences beetween the German and English descriptions).
As also written in the post, a request of standardization about the technical data has been already sent. ;-)

Please compare technical sheets about WR, previous posts about the same matter (there are many, find them using the SEARCH tools) and you'll find the right answers you are looking for. |>

Personal experiences are the reasons why a Forum exists. 

If you want official answers feel free to send a mail to the producer.

Take care...


----------



## IH Biker

Would love to see if they come out with a movement that allow the hour hand to be set independently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

